# 2014 F250 leveling kit



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Any one put a one inch leveling kit on the front of there newer f250
If so do you have picks? Mine has fx4 package and has a decent rake forward and with plow on is a bit worse.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Did you get the plow package with the truck? Should give you a rack toward the rear ~2"

If not, I'd get a set of higher rate coils. Mine setup with a 6.2 Crew Cab are 5940# springs.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Also, are you running anything for Ballast?

I've got ~1k on the front of the truck plow/brackets and 760# of sand in the rear. Took about 450# of sand to really level the truck out.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

It was listed as plow prep package but also has fx4 with the truck sits acout a inch higher all the way around. Is there a web side i can enter the vin to see which coils i have? I had to put 350 pounds of ballast in but my plow is only 850 lbs


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

it sounds to me like your truck is right on. every truck will need about that much ballast. for my 1000# plow on my 350 i need 450 to level it out. you can always upgrade them but it sounds like your setup is right, although i may be wrong. im not an expert.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Take a look at 'SPR' on your door tag...

Front Springs 
.
AA — 5C34-5310-AMD, 7,000 lb 
BB — 5C34-5310-ALD, 6,500 lb 
CC — F81A-5310-AHD, 6,000 lb 
DD — F81A-5310-AGD, 5,600 lb 
EE — F81A-5310-EA, coil 
FF — F81A-5310-FA, coil 
GG — F81A-5310-GA, coil 
HH — F81A-5310-HA, coil 
II — F81A-5310-RA, coil 
JJ — F81A-5310-SA, coil 
KK — F81A-5310-TA, coil 
TT — F81A-5310-AFD, 5,200 lb 
VV — F81A-5310-AED, 4,800 lb 
YY — F81A-5310-UA, coil 
ZZ — 2C34-5310-WA, coil 
.
Rear Springs 
.
BB — 5A975, leaf 
CC — 5A975, leaf 
DD — 5A975, leaf 
FF — 5560, leaf 
HH — 5A975, leaf 
JJ — 5A975, leaf 
KK — 5A975, leaf 
NN — 5A975, leaf


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Sweet, I have LLCC. 6000 front and 7000 rear. Good to know, even though it says the weights there also.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

The fx4 does not change ride height. It's just skid plates ,same junk shocks painted white with red fake hard plastic boots ,and stickers. We have 2 2011 350's my brother put a 2" leveling kit on his and that leveled it. Not sure a 1" would be worth it. If you decide to level it just do the 2" and after a season or 2 of carrying a plow the springs will settle to the 1" height. My last truck was an 07 350 with a 4" rancho lift and I replaced the springs a couple of time to keep the height where I wanted it. Coil springs are cheap and easy to swap out so going to a heavier spring would be the easiest fix.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

FX4 nets you the skids and rear e-locker... not a bad option


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

E locker is sweet. Used it a few times already instead of 4wd. Nice to have off road on a jobsite


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

We have the locker on both of our trucks. I use it in the summer the most pulling the boat out of the water on wet ramps. It isn't actually part of the fx4 package. They make you buy that along with different tires once you choose the fx4 option.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

magnatrac;1889161 said:


> It isn't actually part of the fx4 package. They make you buy that along with different tires once you choose the fx4 option.


Sorry, you're right. It's been a while since I priced one of these out...


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Well the front has 5600 lb springs and rear has 6100 springs. So would i be better off putting a 2 inch spacer in or the heavier duty springs? Will the heavy springs kill the ride? Rear is fine the most i pull is zero turn mowers with trailer weighs 4000 lbs


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

What does you door tag give you for your FGAWR?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

green frog;1890886 said:


> Well the front has 5600 lb springs and rear has 6100 springs. So would i be better off putting a 2 inch spacer in or the heavier duty springs? Will the heavy springs kill the ride? Rear is fine the most i pull is zero turn mowers with trailer weighs 4000 lbs


It is a solid axle work truck ,the ride quality shouldn't be a major concern? It will never have a "good" ride so to speak. Unless you really want a taller truck just go with the heavier springs. As I mentioned above in time springs will settle. The spacer will not help you carry more weight ,but the new springs will. We currently have 2 2011 diesel 350's a reg cab and crew short box. Same springs on both the crew rides better than the regular cab due to wheel base. Now if you buy a full lift system you can get an awesome ride out of a super duty but that's another story ! Before you swap springs or add a spacer try more weight in the bed. Most important make sure you have the weight locked in at the back of the bed.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

5600 lb springs are he heavy springs in a gasser , 6k is for diesels.


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

FX 4 adds hill descent control on SRW. - maybe that's what you were thinking of instead of the e locker differential.


----------



## Allstar_Inc (Dec 5, 2014)

I just went from 5600 pound springs in my 14 F250 to 6500 pound springs, I also have the FX4 package at the lariat trim level. The heavier springs didn't kill the ride and I and I couldn't even tell they were there until I hooked up to the new plow and the truck didn't squat nearly as much as what it did with the stock springs. I need to play with the ballast still but I'm thinking an extra 2-300 pounds after the tailgate spreader is hooked up.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

Did you get the springs from ford? What did they cost?


----------



## Allstar_Inc (Dec 5, 2014)

fordboy;1892373 said:


> Did you get the springs from ford? What did they cost?


I was right about $400 installed for Ford springs, at my dealer. But I will say they really like me as we do a lot of business with them they typically will do anything I ask at a very reasonable cost.


----------



## Ultra Duty (Jul 16, 2010)

We personally just use the Daystar 1.5" or 2" leveling bushings. Take less than an hour to install, ride nice and do what their supposed to do.


----------



## woody617 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have an2015 gmc 2500 hd crew cab and put a set of torsion keys in . They gave me truck a 2-2.5 inch lift on the front end to level it out . Which I needed to do for my new 8 1/2 foot Meyers sv2 .Looks awesome sorry don't have a pic though. If you search on you tube you can find more there . I got my set for around $100 and installed for the same amount . It gave the truck a nice a clean and simply easy lift to level it out .


----------

